# Do you already have what you need?



## Mike Fox (Sep 27, 2017)

It's been a while since Ive purchased any new libraries, but there have been tons of temptations lately. Whenever Im about to pull the trigger on something new, I go back to what I already have and seem to get by just fine. Anyone else do this?


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2017)

Me mostly too. I have bought CSS lately, because I like the sound of this lib out of the box, but yeah, I have also other libs with what I can sound nearly the same.
Why do u buy new clothes sometimes?


----------



## Mornats (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't let myself buy a new library until I've gone through my current library and have exhausted all means to get a similar sound. I often find that I dig deeper into libraries that I'd only scratched the surface with and I start getting more value out of them.

Then of course something like the Joshua Bell Violin comes out and there's nothing I have that's anything like it


----------



## BenHicks (Sep 27, 2017)

The only time I purchase a new library these days is for the following reason:

A) lol jk, I need everything. Seriously, I think I have a problem.


----------



## Replicant (Sep 27, 2017)

I still need Era II.

I _need_ it


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 27, 2017)

All. The. Time.
And then I waste so much time "testing" what I already have, I actually lose money which would have otherwise paid for the new library.


----------



## mac (Sep 27, 2017)

I have what I need, but I don't have kids, I don't smoke, I don't drink that much, so I'll be screwed if I die tomorrow with money in the bank. Bring it on, developers.


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes. I still kick myself for buying things like Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Chris Hein Brass, and the Evo Grids. They were unnecessary with Komplete Ultimate 10 and EW Hollywood. At least for my music.

I wouldn't mind picking back up XILS IV (had to sell it when I was in dire financial straits). That's it.

I could certainly do without several of my drum libraries, and that goes for pianos as well.


----------



## Rohann (Sep 27, 2017)

germancomponist said:


> Why do u buy new clothes sometimes?


Yeah but in the VI world, it seems a lot more like "I know I already have 8 pairs of these jeans that fit the same in the same size but this one is just a liiiiittle bit darker than the others. Not that I can tell the difference when not comparing them side by side".


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah, you got it!


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't mind spending the cash, but it does make me sad that every new purchase means the amount of time with my older libs goes down.


----------



## Voider (Sep 27, 2017)

No I haven't yet. I still ̶n̶̶e̶̶e̶̶d̶ want an orchestra, choir, percussion, a piano and a hardware synthesizer.
The problem is that I haven't decided the order because I could but don't want to buy all at once, so I need to prior things.

After I've released the soundbank I am currently working on, I will compose more songs with my Kontakt 5 factory library and see what I find that I use most of all, and what kind of VSTs I enjoy most, and then I'm gonna make a plan


----------



## Quasar (Sep 27, 2017)

I have more than I need and less than I want. It's that simple.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 27, 2017)

I wish the orchestra libraries where priced like this at the turn of the century. I think most hobbyists would have reached some contentment.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 27, 2017)

Voider said:


> No I haven't yet. I still ̶n̶̶e̶̶e̶̶d̶ want an orchestra, choir, percussion, a piano and a hardware synthesizer.
> The problem is that I haven't decided the order because I could but don't want to buy all at once, so I need to prior things.
> 
> After I've released the soundbank I am currently working on, *I will compose more songs with my Kontakt 5 factory library and see what I find that I use most of all, and what kind of VSTs I enjoy most, and then I'm gonna make a plan *



How many of us said something like that?


----------



## robgb (Sep 27, 2017)

There are always temptations. But I figure if I can't make great music with the libraries I already have, then the problem is me, not the lack of libraries.


----------



## robgb (Sep 27, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> Yes. I still kick myself for buying things like Spitfire Symphonic Strings, Chris Hein Brass, and the Evo Grids. They were unnecessary with Komplete Ultimate 10 and EW Hollywood. At least for my music.
> 
> I wouldn't mind picking back up XILS IV (had to sell it when I was in dire financial straits). That's it.
> 
> I could certainly do without several of my drum libraries, and that goes for pianos as well.


I regret buying Albion One. I never use it. As a result, I've never bought another Spitfire library, which I feel are overpriced.


----------



## Voider (Sep 27, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> How many of us said something like that?



I'm waiting for black friday sales to pull the trigger on my desired VSTs so I have time anyway to compose as much as I can until then to have a most clear idea of what I want and need


----------



## Dan Drebing (Sep 27, 2017)

I have what it need in terms of orchestral samples, but there are libraries out there that get a better sound faster/more easily (I think, I wouldn't know for sure because the industry still doesn't do demo periods ¯\_(ツ)_/¯) and do the thing they're best at better than the samples I have right now.

I'm 99% sure I'll end up getting cold feet on Spitfire Strings and Brass on Black Friday again, although maybe this is the year I buck the trend


----------



## Quasar (Sep 27, 2017)

robgb said:


> I regret buying Albion One. I never use it. As a result, I've never bought another Spitfire library, which I feel are overpriced.


I'm the opposite about the Albion set. Spitfire Audio's business approach, policies, PR and pricing alienate me on a number of levels, but man, I just ADORE the sounds of those libraries...


----------



## Wake (Sep 27, 2017)

robgb said:


> I regret buying Albion One. I never use it. As a result, I've never bought another Spitfire library, which I feel are overpriced.



Not even the quirky, beautiful wood (legacy) staccatos? Or the string spiccatos, 4 glorious sounding mics, not even for layering? Octave legato strings? Lush cymbal swells? None of the brunel loops ever worked for you? I did grow out of Albion, or at least like to believe so, but I can't say I regret it. Still come back to it for a bunch of wonderful sounds!


----------



## Lotias (Sep 27, 2017)

Not yet, I am still looking for solutions in different areas of instruments.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Sep 27, 2017)

What I need is more skill, not more instruments, but that seems harder to come by...


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 27, 2017)

Making purchase options, at least for a bit, has become a little easier. When you get "Epic Trailer Hits" or "Cinematic Drones" for the millionth time, it loses its flair. The last 12 months have been filled with a lot of that. A few good ones have gotten through, but mostly its "meh".

It helps to KNOW what you are writing and not move too far from that core. I use a lot of strings in a lot of different settings, so a plethora of string libraries is not foreign to me. But I don't do tons of epic percussion so having more than two or three options makes less sense. 

What hurts is when something comes along that is just different enough from what you have, but you might not need, but you wonder if that opportunity strikes will you pay double what you can get it for now sale....that gets me more often than not.


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 27, 2017)

I can never get enough libraries; that being said, I am quite happy with my current template and don't actually NEED anything more to achieve what I want (except maybe some Berlin muted brass).


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 27, 2017)

I have way more than enough quantity. What I need is more quality. And that is why I will buy yet another orchestral library, yet another synth library, yet another piano library, etc. as technology and methodology continue to improve.

The trick is to wait to upgrade until the improvement is significant enough to justify the cost.

At this point, I'm content to wait. Next month, the answer may be different. We'll see what gets released between now and then...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Vik (Sep 27, 2017)

Voider said:


> ̶n̶̶e̶̶e̶̶d̶ want


That sums it up pretty well.


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 27, 2017)

I’ve got too many pianos, but that’s because there is no piano library that is good enough, and realistic enough yet, so I’m always looking.


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 28, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> When you get "Epic Trailer Hits" or "Cinematic Drones" for the millionth time, it loses its flair.



Except that libraries like Cinematic Atmospheres are millon times better than other similar ones.
And this is exactly the same as it is with music composition.

You can go under in an ocean of *good* songs and albums in audio stock market places, music libraries and the whole music industry.
But everytime you come with a *better* track than the others, you will always stand out from the rest.

This is how it works in the business and this is the reason why we will always need better and newer libraries.


----------



## Vik (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't have what I need: a large chamber string orchestra living in my basement, available 24/7. I do have a few string libraries, but hope to end up with one. The day a truly modular library exist, with good adaptive legato and modules in various sizes (3 V1s, 5V1s etc) I may stop using other libraries I own, because the best thing for me would be to have to deal with only one kind of UI. But until the ideal library exists (which certainly also would need several V1s, several V2s etc; with different color/tone/mood) I'll keep buying new libraries now and then. I wrote this a couple of years ago, and only because that chamber orchestra I mentioned still doesn't live down in my basement yet, I'm really glad to see that string libraries in many ways are moving in a direction I like.

The other thing I need is to have enough time, no - focus - to finish the many unfinished ideas I have. Can a new library help with that? Not sure. Could more composing friendly DAW/score app help? Yes. Am I the main culprit here? Definitely.

Here's a simpler answer: "No, but a new string library made by the guys behind Berlin Strings, CSS and LASS could easily change that."


----------



## WindcryMusic (Sep 28, 2017)

For the last several months I'd felt like I did indeed finally have everything I needed. Then CSSS came along, and I realized I lacked any first chair strings in my palette, and never realized they were missing until I heard what they could do in Alex's demos. So now I've got that, and since then have once again been feeling like I've got everything I need. I imagine that feeling will last a little while yet, and then someone else will come out with some library that scratches an itch I didn't even know I had. But at least it means my pace of buying new libraries has slowed way down again from what it was last fall.

I do still have a bit of desire to get a few things at some point; e.g., 8DIO's Insolidus, because it does sound good to me. But I don't believe I need it because its scope and usefulness seems to be too narrow for me to make regular use of it. For something I can only imagine myself including on one or two pieces of music over its lifetime (or else feeling like I'm writing the same piece of music over and over again), the price is just too high. I can wait for a big sale on that one, even if said sale is years away ... or do without it entirely if that sale never comes. I.e., there's a bit of want there, but not a need.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 28, 2017)

I think its right for a musician to always look to have the best and most appropriate equipment possible. Its the mindset I learned back when I started playing in the 1980ies, and I still feel that way, always upgrading hardware and software if I get the chance. Of course, over the years, when you find the things you like and works for you, I feel less inclined to upgrade.

With software its a little different than with analog instruments, though, as we are still in the wake of digital sampling technology, and so much improves every other year, so constant research and upgrading is legit, imho. I cant say Im set, as the envelope is constantly pushed.

Thank god for the many hard working developers, though, they really make musicking fun and exciting every day. Despite all the shopping we need to do hehe


----------



## Saxer (Sep 28, 2017)

germancomponist said:


> Why do u buy new clothes sometimes?


I don't until my wife beats me to... in contrast to sample libraries.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 28, 2017)

I need the rest of Orchestral Tools libraries, well I'm not sure if it's need or want, I've mixed up those words many times..


----------



## novaburst (Sep 28, 2017)

I have a lot of library's and I think I can cover all Instruments quite comfortable with the library's I have.

I am not sure if I can call it more than I need but the great no brainer sales have enabled me to have almost what ever I desire.

Do I need them all, answer is yes for personal taste and mood swings and vibe feel, 

I have grown accustomed to all the tones, play action and feel each library has its own feel and it would be a matter of I am searching for this tone or feel and I would be so glad I got hold of that library,

Mix and match and layering to me is a must and I am so glad I have so much to choose from.

Will I purchase more, most certainly especially if the price is right.


----------



## Seiklos (Sep 28, 2017)

I agree mike, I haven't made a new library purchase in a long time for the same reason! Although hacking away at the Force Theme auditioning Hollywood Solo Cello this morning is making me think I need a new solo cello, or I just need to stop using legato patches.


----------



## nas (Sep 28, 2017)

I've gotten much better at differentiating between _needing_ and _wanting_ over the past few years... and so my needs end up paying for themselves sooner rather than later - and then I don't feel quite so guilty.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 28, 2017)

I need a lot less when I don't have any spare cash


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 28, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I need a lot less when I don't have any spare cash



I so feel this. New credit card? Fug-GED-aboudit!


----------



## robgb (Sep 28, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I'm the opposite about the Albion set. Spitfire Audio's business approach, policies, PR and pricing alienate me on a number of levels, but man, I just ADORE the sounds of those libraries...


It's far too wet for my taste. I was hoping the close mics would be much drier, but they aren't. I like to be in control of the room. Surrendering control to the developer is something that started with Spitfire, I believe, and I don't look at it as a positive move. Sounds great out of the box, but, for me at least, struggles in the mix.


----------



## Rohann (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah I really think approaching this as a newer composer can be quite overwhelming, but I too am growing tired of the silly marketing campaigns for "epic" this or that or "cinematic" <insert instruments> (the exception being the Cinematic Studio Series or the like).

After you start amassing libraries and realize you really don't use many of them often enough, and start to pay attention to what you regret not having everytime you write something, it makes things easier.


----------



## robgb (Sep 28, 2017)

Wake said:


> Not even the quirky, beautiful wood (legacy) staccatos? Or the string spiccatos, 4 glorious sounding mics, not even for layering? Octave legato strings? Lush cymbal swells? None of the brunel loops ever worked for you? I did grow out of Albion, or at least like to believe so, but I can't say I regret it. Still come back to it for a bunch of wonderful sounds!


I do like some of the percussion and the Stephenson's Steam Band, but they're hardly worth the price of admission. This is strictly MY opinion, of course. I prefer Taylor guitars over Martin, too...


----------



## John Busby (Sep 28, 2017)

are there any devs out there that sale libraries of spare time??


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 28, 2017)

Basically the more choice I have, the more creative freedom I feel I have. The selection of musical instruments at my disposal just inspires me. 

Saying that, having such choice doesn't mean I always use it. A lot of the time, for example, I write music with just my Guitar (I'm a Guitarist) or just create stuff with a microphone and use Various effects to create something. It's always dependant on what I am writing or working on. But knowing I can have an approximation of an instrument instantly under my finger tips sure does make things convenient. In my humble everyday existance, I don't personally have an Orchestra at my disposal, or a selection of priceless antique Steinway or Borsendorfer Pianos in my live room (a box room) or a two hundred piece Choir hanging out in my Vocal booth raring to scream Latin Syllables , so I can safely say I will never stop buying sample libraries. At the end of the day, they are instruments and when was owning too many musical instruments ever a bad thing! Choice is king!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 28, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> are there any devs out there that sale libraries of spare time??



Haha! You're onto something here!


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 28, 2017)

I haven't bought a new library in a long time. I just haven't needed anything new. I probably spent 10k getting here though.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 28, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Basically the more choice I have, the more creative freedom I feel I have. The selection of musical instruments at my disposal just inspires me.
> 
> Saying that, having such choice doesn't mean I always use it. A lot of the time, for example, I write music with just my Guitar (I'm a Guitarist) or just create stuff with a microphone and use Various effects to create something. It's always dependant on what I am writing or working on. But knowing I can have an approximation of an instrument instantly under my finger tips sure does make things convenient. In my humble everyday existance, I don't personally have an Orchestra at my disposal, or a selection of priceless antique Steinway or Borsendorfer Pianos in my live room (a box room) or a two hundred piece Choir hanging out in my Vocal booth raring to scream Latin Syllables , so I can safely say I will never stop buying sample libraries. At the end of the day, they are instruments and when was owning too many musical instruments ever a bad thing! Choice is king!



I wish I could be like that!
I'm not a fan of too much choice and *hate* shopping for new apps/libraries and the like. I've actually sold gear and software in order not to have "the choice" anymore. Weird, eh? Watching vids of a-listers scrolling through hundreds of libraries brings me out in a cold sweat. To me, Junkie XL is otherworldly. (So much stuff!) Where do they get the time to learn all of it?

There's a definite cognitive dissonance at work for me. The need to have a wide selection of sounds as a (media) composer, and my own preference for using as little as possible.

To answer the OP - I have what I need for the work I'm doing now. But if I want to expand - I'm going to have to go shopping.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 28, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> To me, Junkie XL is otherworldly. (So much stuff!) Where do they get the time to learn all of it?



Well I can't speak on behalf of anyone else but all sample libraries (let's forget synths and any Sound Design stuff) that emulate a physical instrument share exactly the same philosophy. They are all a collection of audio samples trying to capture the real life playing mechanics (articulation) of the instrument. And all sample libraries provide similar ways of letting the user control them. Whether it's through Keyswitches, Crossfading, Velocity etc. Sure, each library has its own way of working (or I should say the Devs decide how they want to present their VIs) and forgetting clever stuff like scripting to make things more playable for a second, once you learn how to use a specific sampler, it doesn't take long to learn how to use these things. But then the most important thing is necessary and that's having an understanding of how the real instrument works. The registers. The playing mechanics. What musicians do and don't do that the limitations of samples allow the user to ultimately do etc. Combined with a deep knowledge of the instruments and also learning how the sampler works for the VI will give the user a pretty decent intuitive way of just using their sample libraries. Sorry, that was much more concise in my head before I typed it but hopefully you get my point. They all do similar things and to use an analogy like many people on VI-C do, it's like learning how to drive a Manual Car (Shift stick if you're American). Despite the fact you have learnt to drive a Car requiring the knowledge to use Gear changing and Clutch control, if someone asked you to drive an Automatic, it's a little different but it doesn't take long to figure out how to reverse out of the driveway. Maybe that's a bad analogy haha (and don't blame me if you accidentally drive to strip bar).

From listening to his music and from watching all his videos online, I think JXL has got a huge musical vocabulary and because he has learnt the techside of music in this modern day, having 2 String libraries or 20 and controlling them isnt as difficult as may seem (providing you put the time in to learning this stuff). Mastering them, however is another thing altogether.

Anyway, I really must not come on here when having a few beers.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 28, 2017)

robgb said:


> I regret buying Albion One. I never use it. As a result, I've never bought another Spitfire library, which I feel are overpriced.



Lol sorta wish I got Berlin inspire instead oh wellz


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 28, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> I need the rest of Orchestral Tools libraries, well I'm not sure if it's need or want, I've mixed up those words many times..



50% chance that it's a need at first then becomes a "wanted" once you have it


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 28, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> I wish I could be like that!
> I'm not a fan of too much choice and *hate* shopping for new apps/libraries and the like. I've actually sold gear and software in order not to have "the choice" anymore. Weird, eh? Watching vids of a-listers scrolling through hundreds of libraries brings me out in a cold sweat. To me, Junkie XL is otherworldly. (So much stuff!) Where do they get the time to learn all of it?
> 
> There's a definite cognitive dissonance at work for me. The need to have a wide selection of sounds as a (media) composer, and my own preference for using as little as possible.
> ...



He buys a lot of gear for sure, but we don't "learn" it per say. We go through it and find what resonates--the best stuff out of the library--and those go in the template. That only really takes an hour or two, and when you narrow it down to the best, it sticks in your brain. For instance, we got a new library and added just one patch to the template, but that one patch is _awesome _and unique.

(Edit: plugins are different though. You don't need much time to learn a new string library--they're all very similar in terms of what you actually need to "learn"--but plugins can really take some time. So often there's some serious diving in on those).

However, it blows my mind that he can make his way around his Eurorack wall in any sort of a timely fashion. Some of those modules are intensely complicated. But he'll often spend a whole day just playing around with it, so I'm sure with time you start to form a mental map. I'm also a bit on the outside looking in with regards to modulars because I haven't yet convinced my wallet that entering that world is a good idea. Getting closer, though.

But yeah, I'm with you. Composers as a whole buy way too much damn gear, and in particular too many commercial sample libraries. I've found that when I limit myself to the fastest, most efficient workflow and a few excellent tools I *really* know, I come up with so much better stuff--and often that turns into its own sound design that becomes its own sample library made for myself. Or I might go field record, or spend an afternoon exploring the sides of a synth I think I know well but am surprised by at the end of the day, or I'll pick up a new guitar pedal and that becomes a new drone library.

You don't have to buy new stuff to get new sounds. Not by a long shot. A lot of people are looking for the shortest route to having something new, but when everyone is buying the same things, you might as well not buy it at all and just do your own thing. You'll learn more, and as long as your basic food groups are taken care of, you'll only ever come out ahead.

So, you get the best of both worlds--not having too much crap, and adding tools to your toolbox that accentuate and develop your voice. And you end up buying stuff that you only *really* find interesting, not the newest string library flavor of the month.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 28, 2017)

Brilliant info, thanks guys.
For the sake of clarity, in no way am I suggesting my preferences are the "right way", only something that works for me personally. Great to hear everyones thoughts.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 28, 2017)

robgb said:


> It's far too wet for my taste. I was hoping the close mics would be much drier, but they aren't. I like to be in control of the room. Surrendering control to the developer is something that started with Spitfire, I believe, and I don't look at it as a positive move. Sounds great out of the box, but, for me at least, struggles in the mix.


Fair enough. To use any of the Albions means you're also renting space in a facsimile of AIR Studios, and that's where you are. You can't just decide to record in a drastically different environment as you could with a dry library. Both a strength and a limitation IMHO.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 28, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I need a lot less when I don't have any spare cash



The lesser discipline will realize they have more credit than cash and use that. My biggest debt is Pay Pal credit.


----------



## sherief83 (Sep 28, 2017)

To the original question: love the thread! I definitely have what I need and I'm now going through 12 step AA program of letting the addiction of buying libraries for no reason.



I'm still going to get that CSSS...


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 28, 2017)

robgb said:


> I regret buying Albion One. I never use it. As a result, I've never bought another Spitfire library, which I feel are overpriced.



I'm in the exact same boat. Regretted it from day one and have been Spitfire free ever since.


----------



## vicontrolu (Sep 28, 2017)

Another Spitfire free Bird here. Thay sound great but try to use the close mics..eww. I like libraries that can be used in more than one context.

I mostly have stopped buying too. The only thing I can really justify putting some cash is to get out and record the real damn thing. For the rest, I feel like the gain in quality is just too small and instantly get remorse about capitalism and hate myself etc

But then I don't have Virharmonic and there's this new Joshua violin..whihch I'll probably buy when it's on sale...some day


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 28, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm in the exact same boat. Regretted it from day one and have been Spitfire free ever since.


I regretted buying Albion1, just didn't ramp with it. But when 1 became One I got it and its dark secrets are a perfect match for me. It also made me "get" SA.

This talk of forgetten and seldom used libraries. The UI is so importanr I think. So many "advanced" Kontakt based libs are really hard to rediscover because the UIs are so unintuitive and tiny! It is amazing how successful K is considering. It's just so easy to return to well-mapped instruments with clear controls, legends and assignments compared with menu diving the fiddly stuff that just crushes your flow.


----------



## col (Sep 28, 2017)

Need a few more selected sections for full orchestral work. 
But happy not to have been on the merry go 'round until recently.
The bar is pretty high these days to open the wallet and lots of choice.


----------



## John Busby (Sep 29, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> A lot of people are looking for the shortest route to having something new, but when everyone is buying the same things, you might as well not buy it at all and just do your own thing.


whole heartily agree with this! very well said!


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 29, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> whole heartily agree with this! very well said!



Especially when it comes to phrase libraries; I learned the hard way: they're good for inspiration, but ultimately it's best to just do your own thing. The pieces I wrote with phrase libraries are all listened to with embarrassment by me today. I keep thinking "why didn't I just take that and do something new with it?".



vicontrolu said:


> Another Spitfire free Bird here. Thay sound great but try to use the close mics..eww. I like libraries that can be used in more than one context.



The close mics in Albions I to III are indeed pretty disappointing. I kept trying to default to them for use with other libraries by other manufacturers, but the room was still there, often in an unusable amount.



Quasar said:


> Fair enough. To use any of the Albions means you're also renting space in a facsimile of AIR Studios, and that's where you are. You can't just decide to record in a drastically different environment as you could with a dry library. Both a strength and a limitation IMHO.



This puts it way better than I did.



jononotbono said:


> From listening to his music and from watching all his videos online, I think JXL has got a huge musical vocabulary and



Really? No offense...I thought Junkie best when he stuck to making patches for synths. I've been pretty mortified at his soundtrack work, it all sounds the same to me. I thought Zimmer teaming up with him for Batman vs Superman was what sunk that score.

I...okay, apologies to any Junkie fans here. I just got so disappointed so many times...I actually bought Mad Max and was astonished at how monotonal the whole thing was. But then, that could have a lot to do with the hyper compressed production.

Again, sorry fans. I just didn't expect people to be big on him. I love Hans Zimmer's music.

All just my know-nothing opinion.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 29, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> Especially when it comes to phrase libraries; I learned the hard way: they're good for inspiration, but ultimately it's best to just do your own thing. The pieces I wrote with phrase libraries are all listened to with embarrassment by me today. I keep thinking "why didn't I just take that and do something new with it?".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, we like what we like. No need to apologise.


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 29, 2017)

robgb said:


> It's far too wet for my taste. I was hoping the close mics would be much drier, but they aren't. I like to be in control of the room.



+1. This is my biggest complaint about the Albions. I hate a lot of reverb,and I hate it when developers rely on the natural reverb of the room or hall to make things sound good, or larger than what it actually is (Ark1, Majestica). That's what I love about ProjectSAM, or the Hollywood Series from EW. The instruments just by themselves (with no reverb) sound great, and also give you a lot more control over your sound. I will say this though, using the Albions with just the close mics work great for when making custom patches/stacks with other libraries.


----------



## ohernie (Sep 29, 2017)

Matt Riley said:


> I haven't bought a new library in a long time. I just haven't needed anything new. *I probably spent 10k getting here though*.



I don't know if I should laugh insanely or cry ...


----------



## Replicant (Sep 29, 2017)

I guess to give a serious answer to the question:

I think that between the stuff I own (real instruments and samples) and the occasional composer cloud subscription, I have everything I need.

For example, I still use CS2; CSS seems like an improvement, but not such an improvement that it warrants spending 500 USD. I also can use Hollywood Strings thanks to the cloud. I think we're getting to point, at least with certain instruments, where the jump between a generation of sample libraries isn't as extreme. So "old" tech isn't as much of a hindrance as before.

Learned the hard way that a lot of things I thought I "needed", I really didn't need them and wasted a lot of money with samples collecting digital dust bunnies.

I always said I was going to buy a new guitar or at least new pickups to make it "sound better", but that was ten years ago and somehow...I'm still using the same guitar and pickups, and it sounds just fine now.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 29, 2017)

Well I mean you can't always get what you want, but I have heard, that if you try sometimes, you might just get what you need.

-DJ


----------



## dgburns (Sep 29, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Well I mean you can't always get what you want, but I have heard, that if you try sometimes, you might just get what you need.
> 
> -DJ



If you are Canadian, you'll get this  

All this machinery
Making modern music
Can still be open-hearted
Not so coldly charted
It's really just a question
Of your honesty, yeah your honesty 

One likes to believe
In the freedom of music
But glittering prizes
And endless compromises
Shatter the illusion
Of integrity, yeah


----------



## ZOZZ (Sep 29, 2017)

dgburns said:


> If you are Canadian, you'll get this
> 
> All this machinery
> Making modern music
> ...


Ha. I'm not Canadian. But I love me some Rush! Great quote for this thread. Cheers!


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 29, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> Well I mean you can't always get what you want, but I have heard, that if you try sometimes, you might just get what you need.
> 
> -DJ


...really need a new choir for the last chorus...


----------



## Saxer (Sep 29, 2017)

In opposite to real instruments I sooner or later get tired of using the same sample instruments over and over again. They are the same recordings used again and again in different songs (what never happens with real instruments). Especially when working a long time on lots of details from composition to mix. So it's good to have a variety of sounds for every instrument.
And different approaches of playability (CCs, velocity, key switches, etc) give different results. I think the workflow is even more important than the sound itself. If notes are sucking or pumping instead of connecting to phrases the best recording and reverb will not help. I have a lot of instrument libraries. Most of them fail my workflow (doesn't mean they wouldn't match others workflow). Like princesses that have to kiss a lot of frogs to find the right one there are a lot of libraries that doesn't find their way into my daily work. But it's getting better. If I compare libraries from ten years ago with todays there's really a huge development visible. And I don't think it's over now. And as I spend a lot of lifetime with it and like to have a good life I'll probably go on looking for good libraries.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 30, 2017)

So many truisms in this thread. 
I've got most things covered. A couple of holes but I am trying to be patient in finding the right thing. 

I'm not alone from what I read but I really need to step up on the composition/production.


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 30, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> I thought Junkie best when he stuck to making patches for synths...



Have you heard Brimstone or Distance Between Dreams?


----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 30, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Have you heard Brimstone or Distance Between Dreams?



I've heard Distance. It was good.

Just ignore me please, for some reason I just can't get on board with XL. Every time I've spent time listening to his music (and collaborations, like B vs. S) I find myself wanting to throw on some Goldsmith or Shore.

No offense or disrespect meant to XL fans in the least; obviously he's an excellent composer or he wouldn't be getting so much work. It's my silly taste, that's all.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 30, 2017)

I most certainly have what I need; it's a long time ago where I could "blame" my instrument collection for how my music sounds  That being said, I still like the inspiration derived from new instruments but more often than not find that new purchases didn't really add that much.

One important thing for me, however: sometimes new instruments makes the writing easier. For instance, I find the Spitfire libs generally sound excellent very quickly whereas some of my other libs take far more midi-programming.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 30, 2017)

Saxer said:


> In opposite to real instruments I sooner or later get tired of using the same sample instruments over and over again. They are the same recordings used again and again in different songs (what never happens with real instruments). Especially when working a long time on lots of details from composition to mix. So it's good to have a variety of sounds for every instrument.



For me, this is spot on. Sometimes I experience tremendous relief when I substitute a different string library on a passage that is sounding unconvincing.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 30, 2017)

This thread REALLY resonates with me. I actually have the YouTube link below bookmarked to remind myself that I need to work harder at knowing my existing VIs...(AND orchestration!) it's all done with EWQLSO Gold. The mix is a bit thin, but I find it very inspiring nonetheless:


----------



## AlexRuger (Sep 30, 2017)

Darren Durann said:


> I've heard Distance. It was good.
> 
> Just ignore me please, for some reason I just can't get on board with XL. Every time I've spent time listening to his music (and collaborations, like B vs. S) I find myself wanting to throw on some Goldsmith or Shore.
> 
> No offense or disrespect meant to XL fans in the least; obviously he's an excellent composer or he wouldn't be getting so much work. It's my silly taste, that's all.


Check out Brimstone. I think you'll dig it.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 30, 2017)

Reading this thread is getting in the way of me researching and buying new sh*t...


----------



## Replicant (Sep 30, 2017)

jneebz said:


> This thread REALLY resonates with me. I actually have the YouTube link below bookmarked to remind myself that I need to work harder at knowing my existing VIs...(AND orchestration!) it's all done with EWQLSO Gold. The mix is a bit thin, but I find it very inspiring nonetheless:




Always my go-to YouTube link when people say Symphonic Orchestra is no longer relevant or something to that effect.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 30, 2017)

I am looking for the perfect legato string library.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 30, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> I am looking for the perfect legato string library.



Hey man, I was just wondering if you have any music you've written for film I could listen to? I know you're a library writer but you seem to be well versed and no doubt very successful with the amount of knowledge you share in this online community so thought I'd ask! Thanks man


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 30, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Hey man, I was just wondering if you have any music you've written for film I could listen to? I know you're a library writer but you seem to be well versed and no doubt very successful with the amount of knowledge you share in this online community so thought I'd ask! Thanks man



https://soundcloud.com/desire_inspires

https://www.pond5.com/artist/desireinspires#1/2064


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 30, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> https://soundcloud.com/desire_inspires
> 
> https://www.pond5.com/artist/desireinspires#1/2064



Thanks man! Very educational!


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 30, 2017)

Replicant said:


> Always my go-to YouTube link when people say Symphonic Orchestra is no longer relevant or something to that effect.


There's so many patches in that library that still sound incredible! It's a classic. Always will be.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 1, 2017)

I mostly there. Couple small gaps left to fill but about 90% covered.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Oct 1, 2017)

I have bought a lot of librarys this year, but i still feel that something is missing in my perc template. So im buying Zimmer perc , but that's it for this year (only Zimmer perc pro will be bought in 2017)


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Oct 1, 2017)

mac said:


> I have what I need, but I don't have kids, I don't smoke, I don't drink that much.


----------



## SBK (Oct 1, 2017)

I thought I did but Vengeance Avenger came out!


----------



## stixman (Oct 1, 2017)

Me too then Strikeforce & Superior Drummer 3 arrive!


----------



## SBK (Oct 1, 2017)

And Kush Novatron!  Bought an iLok3 to use it with subscription 9.99 a month


----------



## CT (Oct 1, 2017)

I do pretty much have what I need already, as far as actual sounds go, in that I'm not scrambling around for missing instruments or articulations. But do the versions of these things that I have sound as good as cutting edge stuff does/even if they have the potential to, can I get them there? Now that's a good question.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 2, 2017)

stixman said:


> Me too then Strikeforce & Superior Drummer 3 arrive!


Wonderful example. 
If i have the Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble v2, together with NI action strikes, heavyocity's Damage etc - do i really need Strikeforce?


----------



## stixman (Oct 2, 2017)

Hard to say as i don't have Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble v2 though i have the other two you mention,Strikeforce is unique as far as i can tell very happy with it so far 


Goldie Zwecker said:


> Wonderful example.
> If i have the Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble v2, together with NI action strikes, heavyocity's Damage etc - do i really need Strikeforce?


----------



## Replicant (Oct 2, 2017)

miket said:


> even if they have the potential to, can I get them there?



Well,

I believe in you


----------



## muk (Oct 2, 2017)

Well, I have all the tools I need to create the music I want to create and that can run on tv. What I really need is the constant motivation to do so, not libraries. Sometimes I have it a little more, sometimes a little less. 

That being said a string library with a lush symphonic but classical/romantic - not hollywood or film - sound, that is something I am looking for. Looking forward to VSL Synchron Strings and Sonokinetic's orchestral line.


----------



## Vik (Oct 2, 2017)

muk said:


> VSL Synchron Strings


Has any info about this library been posted anywhere? All I've seen is that it's coming.


----------



## Lotias (Oct 2, 2017)

Vik said:


> Has any info about this library been posted anywhere? All I've seen is that it's coming.


All we know is that thanks to the philosophy behind the Synchron Series, it's 99% likely to be VSL's first library to feature a proper 2nd violin section. We're much more likely to be seeing a second percussion library first; there's no real info on what's coming.


----------



## Farkle (Oct 2, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Wonderful example.
> If i have the Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble v2, together with NI action strikes, heavyocity's Damage etc - do i really need Strikeforce?



Probably not.

Mike


----------



## CT (Oct 2, 2017)

Replicant said:


> Well,
> 
> I believe in you



Hah. Well, thanks! 

By the way, I like your owl. It's artificial?


----------



## Replicant (Oct 2, 2017)

miket said:


> Hah. Well, thanks!
> 
> By the way, I like your owl. It's artificial?



Of course it is.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't make my living from music. I travel a lot for work, and I work pretty ruthless hours. 

I often joke that my boss never appreciates what I do, doesn't pay me half of what I'm worth, and makes me work ridiculous hours with precious little thanks - and if I didn't own the company I'd quit. But it is kind of true.

Music for me is 'smelling the roses' of life, and I worry if I tried to do it for a living it would stop being that. (Plus, I'd have to be a very successful composer to replace my income level and I have a family to support. Hats off to those of you who manage to do so).

I've stopped buying a lot of stuff, because what I really need more than anything, is the time to enjoy it....


----------



## Ultraxenon (Oct 11, 2017)

Just bought Zimmer Perc. Never heard any perc Library that has so detailed sound and nice dynamics.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 11, 2017)

I thought I had what I need...

Until I bought a second hand Eventide Space today!

The good news is that I can't buy anymore of the Eventide "factor" stompboxes now...

Because I have them all! Mwah ha ha!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 12, 2017)

Just got Komplete so I'm good for now. Although I also want the NI symphony series. Waiting on the (inevitable) Black Friday sale for that..


----------



## Vin (Oct 12, 2017)

jneebz said:


> This thread REALLY resonates with me. I actually have the YouTube link below bookmarked to remind myself that I need to work harder at knowing my existing VIs...(AND orchestration!) it's all done with EWQLSO Gold. The mix is a bit thin, but I find it very inspiring nonetheless:




Here's another one: http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/showthread.php?t=23234&page=1


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 12, 2017)

Cool, now you can start with Strymon's lol 



mc_deli said:


> I thought I had what I need...
> 
> Until I bought a second hand Eventide Space today!
> 
> ...


----------



## novaburst (Oct 12, 2017)

And just as every one was getting comfortable with librarys and saying within ones heart I want need any library's for a long time to come yes just as you thought it was all over,..........VSL decides to come up with a new string library.

Yes I know the feeling,( are you kidding me)

I kid you not............


----------



## Phillip (Oct 12, 2017)

Another question - Do you still need what you have?


----------



## Darren Durann (Oct 12, 2017)

Spitfire LCO is becoming more and more interesting to me; even though I lean heavily on (and deeply love) EW Hollywood I might have to scoop that one up. There are too many things I can do with it that I either outright can't or don't want to waste excessive time doing.

Other than that, meh. For now of course


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 12, 2017)

Very timely question. I'm going to be going through all my plugins and libraries and doing a purge this weekend. It's going to be ugly  



Phillip said:


> Another question - Do you still need what you have?


----------



## Gordon_hiphoplp (Oct 15, 2017)

The problem with samples is that they are mere snapshots of an audio so they are bound to sound same everytime you trigger them but thats not the case with the live musicians, their performance depends upon many things the environment, mood and even the sound of the instrument ( lets put it like this-if a violinist will play someone else’s violin they Might sometimes sound different... ) so the reason to add more libraries to you arsenal is just to expand the sonic capabilities of your pallette,

Libraries are created with certain mindsets, which sometimes limits them to particular emotion for example LASS sounds more emotional then Symphobia(it could be a personal taste too IMHO) while kirk hunters no matter what you do most of them sound mellow.. so sometimes you just cant get what you want and you might end up searching or buying another library,

Well i feel that all these libraries in combination creates a virtual orchestra, so an orchestra is an orchestra so you want all the optains available that an orchestra can do, may be more set of articulations, tutti and clusters and everything that enables you to do prettymuch everything that you desire

Some strings sound dry at close mic positions some always sound little distant even at close mics ,and I am sure you are aware of round robins, some libraries have 8 sets some offer even 12 or more but if you program fast staccatos or ostinatos you will notice even after having so many round robins still in some cases they form a pattern or sound totally different after ending of every measure, though you can fix it in many ways but the easiest way to fix this problem is to layer it with other library and it just works great, its always good to have different libraries if you can afford but dont be a library freak as at the end of the day its you who is going to create music not those samples..i tried to answer it in more as a musicians perspective as we all are... hope it helps cheers....


----------



## Mikelo (Oct 15, 2017)

Buying great synths, libs and effects is always ongoing.... Just like clash of clans


----------



## adg21 (Nov 4, 2017)

VIs aren't cheap, where else could the money be spent if you're already happy but have money to burn? Buy a cheap cello from the local charity shop and a half-decent mic, get an analog synth, a space echo, rent something etc


----------



## GtrString (Nov 4, 2017)

Well, needs changes all the time, don't they?


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 4, 2017)

I knew I would never get enough of what I want, so I decided from the start to get only a 500gb external SSD to limit to only what I need (plus another 1TB 7200 hard drive for saving project files + less demanding libraries, mostly percussion and Kontakt factory stuffs)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2017)

My needs never seem to end.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 5, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Very timely question. I'm going to be going through all my plugins and libraries and doing a purge this weekend. It's going to be ugly



Let us know how you fare!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 5, 2017)

evilantal said:


> Let us know how you fare!


And before and after stats would be nice...


----------

